# Test400/Var/Winny Cycle



## durango#95 (Sep 6, 2012)

So I'm in the final stages of my end of summer diet and my fall cycle is fast approaching. I'm usually a Deca/Test or Dbol/Test type of guy but introduction to a new source also means new gear and my FIRST cutting cycle. I'm super pumped for this one. Questions, comments, concerns much appreciated. I'm new to this thread so let's make it happen.

Test 400- Mon, Thur (1-12)
BD Anavar 50Mg- ED (4-12)
BD Stanabol 50Mg- ED (6-12)

I've got Armidex on the ready in case something flares up, and the Nolva is on its why.

Stats-
Age: 33
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 245
BF%: 10-13


----------



## detric500 (Sep 13, 2012)

*test 400*



durango#95 said:


> So I'm in the final stages of my end of summer diet and my fall cycle is fast approaching. I'm usually a Deca/Test or Dbol/Test type of guy but introduction to a new source also means new gear and my FIRST cutting cycle. I'm super pumped for this one. Questions, comments, concerns much appreciated. I'm new to this thread so let's make it happen.
> 
> Test 400- Mon, Thur (1-12)
> BD Anavar 50Mg- ED (4-12)
> ...



i have some t400 from napsgear have u tried it some say t400 hurts is that true


----------



## durango#95 (Sep 18, 2012)

never tried naps gear. the test 400 from samson/ip is the shiznit though. and yes, if you inject too fast it hurts like a mother.


----------



## Jternes90 (Oct 28, 2013)

Thinking about getting some T400 for my next cycle. I've been reading mostly good things. Is the pain just based on injection technique?


----------

